

The Greatest Web Site of All Time - zeitg3ist
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/15/arts/15morr.html

======
inetsee
For those of you who would like to skip directly to the web site
"<http://www.scaruffi.com/>.

------
zeitg3ist
The site itself is a huge time sink. I've spent days in the music section as a
teenager.

